# Sheet Goods Storage



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Just picked up some Cherry Veneer 5/8" from Diamond Hill Plywwod, ($20.00 Sheet, Seconds). They also had Maple and Birch same price. I can't from looking at them see the flaws that make them seconds and I'm just useing them in my shop. I'm going to go ahead and stock up on some more at that price.

My question is, what is the best way to store the sheets. I've heard both flat and on end. I would like to hear some of your thoughts on the subject.

I will be building "something" this weekend. If you have a picture of something that works for you, it would be appreciated. Space for the storage method is not a issue.

Again, as always, I appreciate the help provided on the forum:thumbsup:

RLH


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's certainly not the best method, but I simply stand mine on end up tight against the wall.

By the way, nice score.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I would sandwich them between a couple sheets of
luan board with some clamps and stand them on
end. You can always use the luan later.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Laid flat would be my choice if space isnt an issue..
and flaws in plywood arent necessarily visible. Some sheet goods are seconds because the veneers de-lam...whole shipments have been known to be defective. Sometimes the delamination isnt noticed until its sawn up or a finish is applied. good luck with that.


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm with Misc 54, if space is not an issue flat is the better option, storing from end to end can warp over time, and it is annoying to work with warped plywood.

All I have see for storing flat is a cart with a plywood bottom that rolls under a raised floor. I have see lots of plans for storing plywoon on its side or end. Check out WOOD website

Kevin


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have an overhead rack in my garage. Made to fit 48' by 96'. Space is an issue for me.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If space isn't an issue, stored flat would be best. If laid on the floor use stickers (spacers) all the same thickness to keep the sheet off the floor. They can run in either direction. Additional sheets can be laid right on top. If storing against the wall, store on the long edge with a minimum angle of lean. Again, use spacers under the edge to keep off the floor.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm all for storing the sheets flat. I do agree with putting stickers down first to keep them off the floor. I had a plywood cart that held them on the long edge and tipped back slightly. It was wonderful because I could wheel it around the shop easily. Red


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*Plywood Rack*

In my wood shed I ah open stud walls. I nailed a 2x4 on the side of a stud at an angle to the floor and cut some plywood in a wedge that sits on the floor at a square to the upright 2x4s. After I had built 8 of these I nailed a sheet of 1/4 luon for a flat base. I store all my plywood in this one rack. I generaly don't keep a lot of it around. I like working with fresh smelling plywood. I know I am strange.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Anyone have any pics or links to plans? I am tight for storage like everyone. I am starting to think an overhead storage would be best, but I'm not sure how to construtct it? Unistrut maybe, or 2x4's with all thread to the ceiling, then again, I have a 2x4 framed ceiling so I am very particular about how much weight I hang up there..


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Autobrad - Photos show how I ended up doing my sheet goods storage since the original post. 2x6 Structure coming out from the wall at 25-30 degree angle (not sure) At the base I also have 2x6 angled 90 degrees to the wall units. I simply let the sheet goods lean to the wall with support behind them to keep them flat. Thos hold about 12 - 15 sheets. Base is about 30-36 inches from the wall on the floor. If you have a garage setup you could position yours so that with the door open, you could pull the sheets to the outside then bring back in to cut. This would save you 8 Ft. of wall space on the inside. I can slide in and pull out sheets by leaning them forward and sliding them out (there is some effort on my part to get them out, but can do it)

Good luck:thumbsup:

RLH


----------

